# Grout vs. silicon caulk



## sakskc (Jul 29, 2010)

I have a wet bed tile shower
Time to regroup or caulk the joint where the wall meets the shower floor I think grout would look cleaner but si caulk would be a good seal
Recommendations?

Thx!

Sk


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Silicone sealant will flex under weight and will keep the area sealed. Grout will crack and loosen over time., allowing water in the crevices and cause mold and mildew.


----------



## KevinEF7 (Sep 12, 2015)

Ive always found 100% silicone to be perfect for near every situation that requires a waterproof edge, its a little more expensive but lasts an extremely long time and remains flexible as said


----------



## sakskc (Jul 29, 2010)

Thx both,
Do you recommend I remove as much of the original grout at the floor wall joint as possible before caulking?
Thx again


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

sakskc said:


> Thx both,
> Do you recommend I remove as much of the original grout at the floor wall joint as possible before caulking?
> Thx again


Not only remove it all, but make sure the surfaces the silicone caulk is adhering to is bone dry. You can stuff paper towels to get the excessive moisture and use a hair dryer to get it completely dry.


----------



## sakskc (Jul 29, 2010)

Great thx


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ron6519 said:


> Not only remove it all, but make sure the surfaces the silicone caulk is adhering to is bone dry. You can stuff paper towels to get the excessive moisture and use a hair dryer to get it completely dry.


Hair dryer works well. Putting a fan on it for a few hours also works

Putting a fan on it overnight works even better.

You can never get it too clean.

A 3M scratch pad (green) pushed into the seam and slid along will do wonders for getting dirt out.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

They're called "3M Scotchbrite Pads" and the ones sold in retail stores are typically either green or white.

The come in a much wider variety of grits and in a 6 inch by 9 inch size if you go to a machinist's supply store to buy them.


----------

